# Other Applications for Soo Gi



## Makalakumu (Dec 27, 2004)

For my 2nd dan test two years ago, I was required to break down some of the movements that we do every day in class to see if there were other applications.  I'd have to continue this work and add to it for my third dan test so please comment...


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 27, 2004)

With this sequence, I am working on a simple inside outside block.  The movement seems so versatile and I came up with this.


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 27, 2004)

The next two sequences deal with the technique Ha dan Mahkee or "low block".


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 27, 2004)

Here is the first application for Ha Dan Mahkee...


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 27, 2004)

Here is the second application for Ha Dan Mahkee...


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 27, 2004)

Here is an application for Sang Dan Mahkee or "high block"


----------



## Miles (Dec 27, 2004)

Another application: On your inside-to-outside middle section block (ahneseo bakuro makki), instead of a cross-wrist grab, the block is an elbow break by the left (blocking) arm when the right arm is grabbed by your opponent's right arm.

Good Luck!

Miles


----------



## Miles (Dec 27, 2004)

Another application for your low block (hadan makki/arae makki) is a cross wrist grab defense: your right hand is grabbed by your opponent's right hand-you do the "block" against the elbow (while you twist your grabbed hand clockwise, your opponent's elbow will be exposed) with your left arm.

Miles


----------



## Miles (Dec 27, 2004)

Another application for your high block (sang dan makki/olgul makki) is a same-side wrist defense: your left hand is grabbed by your opponent's right hand.  Your pulling and twisting counter-clockwise will turn the opponent's elbow down so you execute your "block" against the elbow or use your elbow as an attack to the opponent's arm pit area.

Miles


----------



## Yossarian75 (Jan 4, 2005)

Reenforced Block,(left hand reenforcing)

Single hand lapel grab, you are grabbed with a right hand. Strike down with your left hand on the attackers arm(just above the elbow), this will bring thier head down, now uppercut the face with your right hand as the head comes down.

Double hand lapel grab, at the same time push the right arm(at the elbow) towards your right and push the left arm(elbow) upwards with your right. You can then sweep a leg and twist them to the ground like in naihanchi Cho Dan.

Can also be a choke, left hand across the windpipe and the right hand pulling it in towards you. Again you can sweep the leg and twist, also from naihanchi Cho Dan.

I liked your applications Miles and Upnorthkyosa, have you found this kind of thing is quite rare in TSD/TKD? Most schools ive come accross that practice these types of moves will teach them simply as blocks eg hanna mahki for blocking a front kick etc.


----------



## Miles (Jan 4, 2005)

Yossarian75 said:
			
		

> I liked your applications Miles and Upnorthkyosa, have you found this kind of thing is quite rare in TSD/TKD? Most schools ive come accross that practice these types of moves will teach them simply as blocks eg hanna mahki for blocking a front kick etc.


Nice applications Yossarian75!

I don't think it is rare to practice these applications.  I tell my students that the techniques are like peeling an onion-there are many levels.  Blocks become strikes, strikes become locks, kicks become sweeps, etc.

Miles


----------

